# COLD approach



## Eduardo DOV (Dec 6, 2019)

I'll test this shit in the streets

I think its a good way to know how gL you are to girls, I mean you'll notice the reception

try with 10 girls and see the rate of success.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 6, 2019)

tried it

0/10 😞


----------



## ShredPill (Dec 6, 2019)

Check out chris deoudes (good looking loser) first, hes the only person who I’ve seen actually pull girls with cold approach, without it being cringey either


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Dec 6, 2019)

Blackpill3d said:


> tried it
> 
> 0/10 😞


were you well dressed and in shape ??
did you talk nt ?

how do you rate ur looks ?


----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 6, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> were you well dressed and in shape ??
> did you talk nt ?
> 
> how do you rate ur looks ?


psl 3 , i lift and have muscle but could be leaner, and manlet. 😡 and reasonably well dressed/nt

best i got was recently asking a girl i know from class out to coffee. but approaching girls i've never spoken to before always failed.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 6, 2019)

I'm gonna cold approach soon


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 6, 2019)

"hh--hh-hhheeyy..... uhh.. n-nnn-nice day riggghtt?"


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 6, 2019)

No way jfl


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 6, 2019)

Becareful


----------



## Bewusst (Dec 6, 2019)

keep us updated op 


Spoiler



have your voice recorder app on while approaching


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 6, 2019)

Like this?


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 6, 2019)

10 isn't enough, you need at least 100


----------



## mikeock (Dec 6, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> I'll test this shit in the streets
> 
> I think its a good way to know how gL you are to girls, I mean you'll notice the reception
> 
> try with 10 girls and see the rate of success.



Good step. Going out and seeing how women actually respond to your looksmaxing is better than arguing with us autists about your psl


----------



## Ekeoma_The_BBC (Dec 8, 2019)

IQ of the thread=0


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Dec 8, 2019)

ShredPill said:


> Check out chris deoudes (good looking loser) first, hes the only person who I’ve seen actually pull girls with cold approach, without it being cringey either


What psl would you rate chris?


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Dec 8, 2019)

mikeock said:


> Good step. Going out and seeing how women actually respond to your looksmaxing is better than arguing with us autists about your psl


Yap it's the only legit way to acess your attractivness


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 8, 2019)

You should approach at least 20 girls average girls, 20 above average, and 20 good-looking ones. That will give you a better estimate.

You could approach 10 and out of those 10, 5 may already be in a relationship and wouldn't cheat at all unless if it's with a Chad


----------



## loromate (Dec 8, 2019)

Even the best looking males get rejected, it's part of life.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Dec 8, 2019)

H h h errr hi... Can I h h have your number?


----------



## Tony (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## justanothergymcell (Dec 8, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> Like this?



If you see him in other videos, he looks very food for his age.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 8, 2019)

justanothergymcell said:


> If you see him in other videos, he looks very food for his age.


Yes, Paul Janka was good looking. A chadlite, I would say.
When I was chatting up alot of women 10 years agoorso, he was also coming out with dating advice. I read in those times his first pdf pamflet. it was like called "getting laid in New York" orso. Basically he was mostly about seeing is as a numbers-game. Which is correct, for normies and chadlites.


----------



## ShredPill (Dec 8, 2019)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> What psl would you rate chris?


Probably 5 psl now he’s had some work done. In his prime around 5.5


----------



## CopeAndRope (Dec 8, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> I'll test this shit in the streets
> 
> I think its a good way to know how gL you are to girls, I mean you'll notice the reception
> 
> try with 10 girls and see the rate of success.


That not big enough of a sample. Depending on many factors you can be 10/10 successful one day and have zero success the other.


----------



## Anasurimbor (Dec 8, 2019)

paul jankas have an average 10/1 approach-lay ratio. The good looking loser had it even worse- like 5 women per 100 approaches.
Lots of good looking puas share the same numbers. But I'm talking about real sex. You can gather 100+ numbers that will go nowhere, so its a pretty harsh environment.
I remember reading the blog of some bald average guy who was doing pua *day game*. He said that before he had to approach 100 women just to have 1 lay. After practicing pua for 2 years he's rate improved to 60/1. Game matters to an extent but looks still overwhelmingly prevail in cold approach environment.
Pretty harsh numbers tbh. You need tons of dedication/time/ and 0 ego.
Good luck.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 10, 2019)

Anasurimbor said:


> paul jankas have an average 10/1 approach-lay ratio. The good looking loser had it even worse- like 5 women per 100 approaches.
> Lots of good looking puas share the same numbers. But I'm talking about real sex. You can gather 100+ numbers that will go nowhere, so its a pretty harsh environment.
> I remember reading the blog of some bald average guy who was doing pua *day game*. He said that before he had to approach 100 women just to have 1 lay. After practicing pua for 2 years he's rate improved to 60/1. Game matters to an extent but looks still overwhelmingly prevail in cold approach environment.
> Pretty harsh numbers tbh. You need tons of dedication/time/ and 0 ego.
> Good luck.


I can relate alot. Mine was also back in the day, 1 lay in about 100 women that I tried to chat up. I could get like maybe 1/10 a phone number. Then like 1/3 flaked. And of those 6 women I went on dates with, maybe 1 on average lead to a lay. My "game" was not good or great; but also not aspie level for sure. Kinda like, average guy game.

My biggest obstacle for the hgh rejections rate was:
I was at that time 5-6/10 irl looks; or 3-4 psl looks. that was the biggest obstacle. Plus another obstacle was that I had the standards of not fucking women that were fat, or looked above the age of 35. So I only fucked and went after non fat looks matched 4psl women. To which I managed to get a 1% succes rate, on average probably. Pretty brutal. I was happy that 1 woman sticked and it turned into a decent/good ltr; so I could say goodbye for 4 years to chatting up women.

To add, I also tried "not chasing women" in that time. Like was advised by people like: Samual jackson, Dan Balzerian, Piers Morgan, Will Smith, Tom Leykis, etc... It didn't work for me. Then I also realised, thay are all famous, multi-millionaire, or great looking. So for them, that may work for that reason. Not for normies, regular-ish men, is my experience (i'm happy to proofed wrongly)


----------



## Bewusst (Dec 10, 2019)

Op roped


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Dec 10, 2019)

I would get 0/10


----------



## born2shitforced2wipe (Dec 10, 2019)

ShredPill said:


> Check out chris deoudes (good looking loser) first, hes the only person who I’ve seen actually pull girls with cold approach, without it being cringey either


psl has gone full circle back to believing pua scams


----------



## ShredPill (Dec 10, 2019)

born2shitforced2wipe said:


> psl has gone full circle back to believing pua scams


Who said I believe in pua? The reason it works for chris is because he’s 6’2 ripped and above average face. He’s just confirming the blackpill without realising it


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 10, 2019)

Be chad or death


----------



## Chadelite (Dec 10, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> I would get 0/10


1000/1000


----------



## karbo (Dec 10, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> 10 isn't enough, you need at least 100


the first 10000 approaches are a warmup bro


----------



## cardiologist (Dec 12, 2019)

It's cringey and autistic ngl. Even if I looked like O'Pry, I wouldn't cold approach. Just be NT. NT guys don't go out in public with the intent of approaching random girls.


----------



## DoctorPMA (Dec 12, 2019)

I would only do cold approaching in clubs or bars. Maybe in social gatherings of some sort. On the street I would never just stop a random girl, weird af and kinda disrespectful.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 12, 2019)

The only time I tried “cold approaching” was last year in college. It was the first week of the year so I figured why not just go out and talk to people. 

So I went out around 9:30pm and saw these 3-4 girls using one of those ropes you tie tree-to-tree and walk across. So I went over and was like “Hey I’ve never used one of these things before, how do I do it?” They all laughed and were like “We’ll show you.” So one of the girls did it and hopped off. 

So now it’s my turn to get on and I get on the 2 of the girls are holding my arms so I don’t fall and the other 2 are walking behind me. I get off and said something like “That was fun, I gotta go with my friend now.” (I was walking around with my roommate who was too scared to come join me lol). Didn’t ask for their numbers or snaps, just enjoyed a nice moment. Would do it again tbh.


----------



## weallburninhell (Dec 12, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> I'll test this shit in the streets
> 
> I think its a good way to know how gL you are to girls, I mean you'll notice the reception
> 
> try with 10 girls and see the rate of success.


Why you guys cant act like a human?


----------



## IndianJock (Jan 18, 2020)

Cold approached 100s of girls. No lays but got close twice.

Keep in mind I'm 6'3 and above average looking, so most girls are very happy/smiling when I approach them.

This shit is just fucking cope.


----------

